# My Dumbo Rat Pees a lot?



## l0rraine (Aug 30, 2010)

My dumbo rat, Ludo, always pees. Everywhere. Not when I'm holding him, but if he's out for playtime and walks across my hand, arm, leg or whatever, he leaves a trail of pee. Ten seconds later he'll walk over me again and pee again. I also see little trails on my bedsheets when he's playing on there.

Is this normal? Is he just marking me as his own?  My other rat Pokey doesn't do this at all.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, it's normal. Think of it as his way of accepting you into the rat hierarchy  You get used to it, just keep some wipes around to clean it up and throw down an old blanket before you let them out on the bed.


----------



## hopefloats (Aug 29, 2010)

Our rat Isis does this as well. It is annoying on bare skin but after a while you just get used to it.


----------

